# Deleting Coronavirus official advice threads.



## SpokeyDokey (11 May 2020)

*Mod note:*

We are now deleting the various .Gov advisory notices that head up a number of forum sections.

These were originally posted to help our membership in the earlier days of the pandemic.

Up to date information can now be found with ease on the web and we don't want to fall foul of displaying out of date information on the site due to rapidly changing correct advice being issued by the Government.

If you spot any threads missed during the deletion process after noon today please report them and we will delete them accordingly.

Thanks in advance to any Eagle-eyed spotters who are called into action.


----------

